# Cabela's Destroyed My New Beretta Box.



## Kent777 (Mar 20, 2015)

Which firearms dealer can provide Beretta firearms without destroying the Beretta box? My recent purchase was the FIRST and LAST visit to a Cabela's store. Never again! I bought a Beretta PX4 Subcompact 9mm handgun, and it is a gem of superior design and workmanship, but Cabela's firearm department placed stupid green tape over part of the Beretta label on the box that covered important information such as country of origin. They also place a "Firearms Sales Are Final" CROOKED on the book, and scribbled the serial number with a ball point pen even though the Beretta label already has the serial number. This action by Cabela's destroyed the ability to keep the firearm in pristine condition hoping it might become a collectors item. The original Beretta box is very important for a collectors item, and who knows when a firearm may suddenly become rare. I wish I had paid more attention while making the purchase. Neglectful me.
The firearm department manager defended the DESTRUCTION of the Beretta box when I phoned back later. This firearm cannot be kept as a possible collector's firearm now because Cabela's destroyed the box.
Which firearm dealers respect the purchaser instead of thinking only of themselves? This was my dumbest purchase ever. Never again will I darken the doors at Cabela's.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Are you a mere collector?
Most of the people here tend to be users, not collectors.

I suggest that Cabela's "destruction" of the box in which your gun came may someday be itself a collector's item.
I'm not as sure that your Beretta PX4 will ever be scarce enough to match the collectible status of its box.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

You might try ...

Or you could possibly ..... No, I guess not.

I guess, it would be a long shot, but you could ....... That probably wouldn't work either.


Nah!!!! Upon further thought, I got nothing!!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome aboard Kent. Your first impression given might not be the correct one, but it is the only one I have so far.

If Cabela's ruined your day IMHO you are far better off getting it straight with them than you would be looking for sympathy here.

If you are in fact looking for sympathy I would direct you to Mirriam Websters Dictionary, it can be found right between $h!+ and syphilis.

GW


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

WOW.......and I thought I had a lot to worry about !!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

You state they "destroyed" the box........ However your explanation comes out different.... You state they put a sticker where you did not like it, they put a sticker on crooked and wrote the serial number in ball point pen somewhere..... You also stated that these things destroyed the ability to keep the firearm in pristine condition hoping it might become a collectors item. I doubt the "destroyed" box has anything to do with the condition of the weapon....

As Steve stated its highly unlikely this weapon would get anywhere near collectable status......


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

In his defense, folks, I recently bought a Glock from Cabelas, and they really do go overboard taping stuff all over the box. 

In my case, it was just a plastic Glock clamshell case, but if I had purchased something collectible like a high-end Colt from their "Gun Library" and it showed up at my FFL with the same huge fluorescent green sticker and a foot of added super-stick tape wrapping around the seams to prevent opening the box, I'd have been very, VERY angry. Heck, it took me several minutes to peel/scrape it off a hard plastic case; it would be nearly impossible to get it all off of a cardboard box without destroying some part of it. 

Total overkill, IMO, and all for their convenience (re-writing the serial number) and possibly reduction of in-house theft of accessories and/or guns.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I might start collecting empty , like new gun cases without tape marks , sounds like a future collectible.
:smt033


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

pic said:


> I might start collecting empty , like new gun cases without tape marks , sounds like a future collectible.
> :smt033


You may laugh, but this has been ongoing with Colt and S&W boxes for years. If you have a minty-looking lightly-used revolver to sell, having the box and accessories might add a couple of hundred dollars to the price, so some folks will advertise boxes from maybe a quarter to about half that amount -- and get it, once they find the right buyer.

Check out this 5-year-old thread for an example:

Factory S&W boxes from gun store that has been closed 30 years


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm a shooter......and a collector. I understand the need for a pristine box when you buy a new firearm. 

I want the box to be in as good a shape as possible. Some businesses do mess up the boxes with their own stickers and markings. The only thing that you can do, is to inspect the box before you decide to buy. 

I don't know about your Beretta PX4 becoming a collector item down the road, but I do understand the box condition concern.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Dang Kent777,,,*

How many gun boards are you going to join to post this?

.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

My first gun was a Walther PPK completely chromed chambered in 7.62 mm from my Grandpa for my 16 birthday. The gun came in a wooden case with a brass inlet of the manufacturers designed name. 
The wood case (cherry wood) is in excellent condition and I had offers more that 2500 Euros for the Box alone, even without the original gun. 

I am not a real collector, keep the gun and the box only in honor of my grandfather. But I can understand if someone get upset with all that tape and messing up stuff that I have paid for with real money. 
If a modern rubber case is somewhat collectible? I don't know but may be it will. More and more manufacturer just don't care enough anymore and give you a paper box, and if U are lucky and they send you not with the gun in a Gander plastic bag home. And this because it is now accepted.

It is like Walther in the past. Buying a gun was something special. The people had 1 or 2 gun at most. The gun came in very nice and elaborated styled wooden cases. The people back in the 70ties and 80ties wouldn't accept less for their money.
Than the people bought all kind and ammount of guns and it changed to plastic cases. Now it looks like plastic becomes replaced by card board boxes. Next will be a Gander bag? It could be that a plastic box becomes valuable like my Walther wooden box. Hell why not. But not an issue to talk down to a new member for sure. Just saying.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Do you mean the "DESTRUCTION" of the label on the box, or the plastic box itself? As I first read your topic, I was first under the impression that the box was run over by a fork lift or something?:smt107 BTW, your PX4 subcompact is made in the USA.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

It is simple, if your not happy with your purchase (including the box), sell the thing and purchase another from someone that won't ruin the box!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

In my experience, it takes generations for a firearm to become collectable, and that is for the classics. If your plan is to retire on profits from the box that your PX4 came in,

I hope that plan "B" has some merit.

GW


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> lefty60
> It is simple, if your not happy with your purchase (including the box), sell the thing and purchase another from someone that won't ruin the box


Ha..haha
But for real, would it be possible to buy a box only? I don't want to buy a box but sitting here and thinking, does S&W, Beretta, Glock....... and others sell boxes only? May be an Idea for future collectors?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Ha..haha
> But for real, would it be possible to buy a box only? I don't want to buy a box but sitting here and thinking, does S&W, Beretta, Glock....... and others sell boxes only? May be an Idea for future collectors?


I mentioned this thread at the LGS yesterday, and apparently there are plenty of clean boxes for sale on eBay by people who save the good ones just for this sort of thing.


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

This is hearsay, but I was told that the original box adds fifty bucks to a second hand sale.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Lee Hunter said:


> This is hearsay, but I was told that the original box adds fifty bucks to a second hand sale.


I sold a Beretta recently with the original box, but i wonder how much of the value is ruined by having stickers on it... Mine had a couple, but it didn't alter its use at all.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I sells guns somewhat frequently because I always want something else, and I have to pay for it by selling something I've lost interest in. I always include the box and original manual - but honestly - that's all you need. a Beretta PX4 will never be a collector's item. 

Last year, Sig was running a rebate, and you had to remove the original UPC codes from the boxes. Over the the Sig forums, some people were having a cow about removing the "original" stickers from their box. Out of every gun I have ever sold - NOT ONE person ever looked at the sticker on the box while we made the deal. 

I sent off for the rebates - but later sold some of the Sigs to pay for a couple of nice 1911s I wanted. No one cared about box stickers. It never even occurred to anyone.

I could see that it is irritating when you first get the box - but don't worry about it. It's not a high prices collectible. And, if it matters to you - don't buy from them again.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm just in it for the box....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Scorpion8 said:


> I'm just in it for the box....


























I KNEW it. You are that ONE guy!!!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> I sells guns somewhat frequently because I always want something else, and I have to pay for it by selling something I've lost interest in. I always include the box and original manual - but honestly - that's all you need. a Beretta PX4 will never be a collector's item.
> 
> Last year, Sig was running a rebate, and you had to remove the original UPC codes from the boxes. Over the the Sig forums, some people were having a cow about removing the "original" stickers from their box. Out of every gun I have ever sold - NOT ONE person ever looked at the sticker on the box while we made the deal.
> 
> ...


I agree, BUT...

It's when you don't care about it , and it just doesn't matter , is when it has potential to be a collective,lol.

I never knew those BABE RUTH cards were gonna be valuable ,,, I wouldn't have destroyed them ,lol.
:smt033


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Scorpion8 said:


> I'm just in it for the box....


Is that the one that the kids came in?:anim_lol:

GW


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> pic
> I never knew those BABE RUTH cards were gonna be valuable ,,, I wouldn't have destroyed them ,lol.


When I bought my BMW 700 LS no one ever thought that will be a colectable car. 2 Zyl. slim 34 HP - and today? I could get a brand new 5 series for that car by trade it in. But without Cabellas stickers and tape for sure.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I guess it's all in your point of view, but I'd tend to think that the stickers would become part of the provinence of the gun and thus do nothing to hurt whatever value it might have.......

Now a scratch or rusty spot on the slide is another matter altogether. That will hurt the value.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Does someone know what happen to the treat starter? Does s/he after s/he posted his/her frustration even care what we had said? Even came back to the forum? Welll....... Pranks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

PT111Pro said:


> Does someone know what happen to the treat starter? Does s/he after s/he posted his/her frustration even care what we had said? Even came back to the forum? Welll....... Pranks


According to his profile, he last activity and last time even on this site was that 1st post.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Check post #11. Aaron G. must have seen this posted elsewhere.

Has anybody stopped shopping at Cabela's in protest of the blatant abuse that poor Kent suffered at the hands of those box destroying maniacs?

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

PT111Pro said:


> Does someone know what happen to the treat starter?...


I think that he was assassinated by the infamous Cabelas' Hit Squad.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I think that he was assassinated by the infamous Cabelas' Hit Squad.


His remains (cremated) are interred in yet another destroyed Berretta PX4 collector box with a couple of stickers on it.:smt083

GW


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> According to his profile, he last activity and last time even on this site was that 1st post.


In accordance with his profile page


> kent77
> Kent777 has not made any friends yet


That is a very sad statement.


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

goldwing said:


> Check post #11. Aaron G. must have seen this posted elsewhere.
> 
> Has anybody stopped shopping at Cabela's in protest of the blatant abuse that poor Kent suffered at the hands of those box destroying maniacs?
> 
> GW


Actually I'm not too keen on buying firearms from any big box store. Personally, I prefer to buy firearms from gun dealers I develop a good rapport with.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> In accordance with his profile page
> 
> That is a very sad statement.


PT, you can be the first!

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> In accordance with his profile page
> 
> That is a very sad statement.


Well, be honest, PT - your profile says you haven't made any either....

I'll be your friend.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Haha..  Sail, you feel pity for me? That would be even more worse than haven no friends.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Haha..  Sail, you feel pity for me? That would be even more worse than haven no friends.


:mrgreen:


----------

